# Gold Coast vs Sunshine Coast?



## coffeequeen (Dec 29, 2009)

Hi everyone,

Thanks for putting together such a wonderful site - although I'm an aussie myself - returning back after 15 years, things have changed a lot and I've found such helpful information here. There aren't many forums around for desperate and confused Aussies returning home, LOL.
I'm returning with my yank husband and 2 kids (8 & 9) and was wondering if anyone had any feedback about living on the GC versus the Sunshine Coast. Any opinions would be gratefully received.
I'd also love to hear what the greatest challenges were moving here from any other Americans who have made the move.

Thanks,
Rhowie


----------



## amaslam (Sep 25, 2008)

You'll hate shopping here after all those years of US pricing. Otherwise welcome back.



coffeequeen said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> Thanks for putting together such a wonderful site - although I'm an aussie myself - returning back after 15 years, things have changed a lot and I've found such helpful information here. There aren't many forums around for desperate and confused Aussies returning home, LOL.
> I'm returning with my yank husband and 2 kids (8 & 9) and was wondering if anyone had any feedback about living on the GC versus the Sunshine Coast. Any opinions would be gratefully received.
> ...


----------



## Dolly (Feb 17, 2008)

And you will certainly miss the choice that you've had in the US.

I haven't been to either Coasts so not in a position to comment I'm afraid. We have relatives living in Kingscliff (GC) and plan to visit later in the year.

When are you moving back?

Dolly

PS forgot to welcome you to the forum!


----------



## Weebie (Sep 16, 2009)

If you come over here with the attitude that with a 5.8% unemployment rate i'll get work easy then you'll spend the next 6 months on the dole.

The work situation here is deceptively tight especielly in the areas you're talking about going to.


----------



## coffeequeen (Dec 29, 2009)

Weebie said:


> If you come over here with the attitude that with a 5.8% unemployment rate i'll get work easy then you'll spend the next 6 months on the dole.
> 
> The work situation here is deceptively tight especielly in the areas you're talking about going to.


Not coming over here with any attitude, just an open mind.  Luckily my husband works for himself with so we won't be going on the dole either way. I've spent the last 10years at home with my kids so I'm ready to get a job but we won't have to rely on me thank god!
I'm more concerned with the lifestyle for a family of either coast.

Cheers,
Rhowena


----------



## coffeequeen (Dec 29, 2009)

Dolly said:


> And you will certainly miss the choice that you've had in the US.
> 
> I haven't been to either Coasts so not in a position to comment I'm afraid. We have relatives living in Kingscliff (GC) and plan to visit later in the year.
> 
> ...


Thanks Dolly and Amaslam! Yes shopping here is a little different but we were prepared for the sticker shock - (had a lot of Aussie friends in the military who did exchanges in the States) so we knew what we were getting into at least....

We are already in the country and spending the holidays with family - getting ready to bite the bullet and try and settle in somewhere.
Thanks for the warm welcome to the forum.

Cheers,
Rhowena


----------



## californiabeachboy (Jul 29, 2009)

coffeequeen said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> Thanks for putting together such a wonderful site - although I'm an aussie myself - returning back after 15 years, things have changed a lot and I've found such helpful information here. There aren't many forums around for desperate and confused Aussies returning home, LOL.
> I'm returning with my yank husband and 2 kids (8 & 9) and was wondering if anyone had any feedback about living on the GC versus the Sunshine Coast. Any opinions would be gratefully received.
> ...


I am a Yank and used to live in Brisbane so I know both places. My highly subjective opinion:

Gold Coast has a lot more going on - more activity at the beaches, more choices for housing. a lot more people, more ethnic diversity. If you are more of a big city person, I would try here first.

Sunshine Coast - prettier beaches, more laid back, similar to the North Coast of San Diego, where I live now.

Do you like peace and quiet, or things going on?


----------



## jayde (Jun 2, 2009)

coffeequeen said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> Thanks for putting together such a wonderful site - although I'm an aussie myself - returning back after 15 years, things have changed a lot and I've found such helpful information here. There aren't many forums around for desperate and confused Aussies returning home, LOL.
> I'm returning with my yank husband and 2 kids (8 & 9) and was wondering if anyone had any feedback about living on the GC versus the Sunshine Coast. Any opinions would be gratefully received.
> ...


Hi Coffee Queen, your post hits home with me too, I am returning after 5 years though, I cant see a way here to PM but would love your take on the changes.

Are you there now?

I lived on the goldie and will return to my home there, did you decide yet?

All the best for the new year!


----------



## Mavis Bramston (Jan 3, 2010)

Hi Coffeequeen,
I am in the same boat as you. Moving back to Oz after 18 years in France. Bringing the french husband and our two boys (10 and 13) along with their Inspector CLouseau accents! We will officially only be on sabbatical for the first year, just to see how it goes. Anyway I agree with californiabeachboy. The Sunshine coast is too quiet and calm for me. I have family on the Gold coast and know it very well. There is loads to do and you can either live smack bang in the middle of it or somewhere quiet but still not too far away. I hope to live in Palm beach as I have friends down near South Golden Beach so it will be midway between my favorite shopping centre (Pacific Fair) and my friends and just up the road from family. At the moment I live near Fontainebleau but Paris is only 35 minutes away by train. It's the best of both worlds and I like having that choice. The most difficult question for us was would we stay in NSW or QLD. Question of schools really. I have chosen QLD as I would like my eldest to go to Palm Beach-Currumbin High school. It looks like a good school. 
We have just sent in the request for permanent residency for my husband and we are still waiting for the reply. Over the phone (had to send it to Berlin) they told us it would be just a formality. 
Have been in contact with Centrelink and the tax department asking what I need to do but honestly, their replies were ridiculous and not at all relevant to my questions. I told them that I was an Australian citizen returning and was told by centrelink "to refer to the Australian Government's Immigration website" and the tax dept sent me a cut and paste of "what to do if I have lost my tax file number" which I hadn't even mentioned and I have it anyway. I am dreading the thought of having to deal with them when I go back. Government administration is scary everywhere in the world!
Well good luck with everything and do let's know what your choice is!


----------



## bdkbh (Nov 27, 2008)

TV has been more difficult than I thought it would be. I don't watch much but there were a few shows that I really loved. It's frustrating that they are so behind here...and the TV Guide is so inadequate. 

The internet plans stink. We signed up for a huge plan and still sometimes hit our limit (people here are shocked when they hear that). We did choose a plan that doesn't charge us for going over the limit. They just shape our speed. 

I'll never get used to the price of shoes and books here. Thank goodness the library has a good selection though they do charge you to request books be put on hold. 

Lack of choice in the grocery stores. Went to buy cake mix and frosting today. My choices were okay for cakes but my choices for frosting were chocolate and vanilla. Not very exciting.

All that being said, it's a small price to pay for living in paradise.  And I'm so incredibly grateful that that's all I have to complain about!


----------



## spadgersdad (Aug 30, 2008)

Hi Coffeequeen,
Welcome to the forum, from my personal opinion Gold Coast very built up and commercial, yes lots to do but for me too busy, ok for short breaks but wouldnt want to live there.
Sunshine Coast as someone said previous lovely beaches and laid back atmosphere, not much industry, depending on your employment etc, each area has its own advantages and as said earlier this is only my own opinion.
We are based on the Bayside, which is 45 minutes to Gold Coast, 1 hour 30mins to Sunshine Coast and on train line into CBD so for us an excellent location and very family friendly with excellent sea breazes. Check out ourbrisbane.com | Guide for Brisbane events, dining, real estate, TV, travel, hotels + more will offer some excellent information regarding suburbs, employment, education etc
Hope this helps a little, got to agree though choice of shopping in Australia very limited, but a short price to pay, wouldnt have it any other way.


----------



## coffeequeen (Dec 29, 2009)

californiabeachboy said:


> I am a Yank and used to live in Brisbane so I know both places. My highly subjective opinion:
> 
> Gold Coast has a lot more going on - more activity at the beaches, more choices for housing. a lot more people, more ethnic diversity. If you are more of a big city person, I would try here first.
> 
> ...


Hi Socal beach boy - thanks for your input! We also lived in San Diego for many years so I know what you're talking about...
I think we've decided that we like a little more peace and quiet. GC had a lot to offer but at the end of the day the Sunshine Coast seemed a little more "us" so that's what we are going with. 
Cheers,
Rhowena


----------



## coffeequeen (Dec 29, 2009)

Hi Mavis,

Thanks for replying - sorry it took me a while to post back but we have been on the road down to Melbourne and back visiting family....
We have decided to go with the Sunshine Coast as my husband and kids preferred it and it seems a little more laid-back. When I think about it, we have spent most of our time in the U.S in quieter, slow-paced areas so I guess that is just what we are used to. The Gold Coast has become so much busier than it used to be.
That being said, it has a lot to offer and if we had family or very close friends there, i would have been tempted. Palm Beach/Currumbin area was my favourite coastal suburb but it seemed that if you wanted to rent a small house even, you had to go inland if you didn't want to pay through the nose or move into a complete dump. However if you could afford to pay a bit more, there were some nice places on offer. I did love the stretch of beach between Tallebudgera Creek and Currumbin Creek.....
I agree with you about the taxation department...people like us seem to present a problem as far as how to categorize us - I had a glitch opening an account at Westpac as while they only required my hubby to provide his passport for photo ID, as a citizen I needed to provide additional Australian photo ID and after 15 years I just didn't have any...she ended up having to plug me into the system in the "migrant" category to get it to work so be prepared for stuff like that to happen. Hopefully you can use your parents address as your Queensland address of record and that will help. We don't have family here in QLD so that has been more of a challenge for us regarding a drivers license and the like.

I find that while people have been extremely helpful and friendly in person it can be hard getting any satisfaction over the phone when it comes to internet and mobile issues LOL. I can deal with the fact that consumer items are more expensive here, but I have been shocked at the price gouging and inflexibility of plans that you have to deal with regarding mobile phones/landlines and internet providers. As my American friends would say, you are nickled and dimed for EVERYTHING 
Anyway I am fortunate that I only have that to complain about.

Anyway I wish you and your little "frenchies" the best of luck moving back here. It's a big adjustment but a good experience. Your hubbies visa should be very straightforward - ours only took a few months. Please let me know how you are going.
Jayde - likewise feel free to email me anytime. I don't know anything about the PM thing as I am technologically challenged in that way 
Thanks to everyone for their replies.

Cheers,
Rhowena


----------

